#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Sending Macro Button on Outlook with Vba

## bkarakum

Hi everyone,

I want to do;

When I send a mail to somebody and he/she receipt it then he/she can choose a file with a button and when she/he run the macro or button on email, macro can send me this file on attachment.

Can anybody do this ?

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Welcome to the Forum *bkarakum*!

This cannot be done with macros. An email cannot contain macro code.

----------


## Logit

.
https://www.msoutlook.info/question/...tons-in-emails

https://www.techrepublic.com/article...-with-outlook/

https://superuser.com/questions/6191...o-when-clicked

----------

